# EXCEL-Inter-Workbook Hyperlinks not working on iPad



## sherrymab (Sep 15, 2014)

* In Excel, I made buttons with hyperlinks to other areas of the workbook, but on iPad these buttons don't fully appear, or work.. The document is being accessed on the iPad through dropbox. How can I fix this problem? *


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Sherrymab,

This could be one of many things, can you provide more information? What version of the ipad are you using, what app are you using to look at the excel file, how did you create the buttons in excel (there are multiple ways, can you step us through your process)?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## sherrymab (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Robert,

I believe the iPad is the latest version,(it's my boss's and he stays pretty current) sorry for my ignorance, I am a Samsung groupie. He has microsoft office on his iPad. He used dropbox to access the file, but another coworker accessed it from an email, both had the same problem. 

I created the buttons by making a shape and putting text on it, then right clicking and selecting add hyperlink, in the hyperlink section I chose for it to go to another area in the same workbook. In some of the buttons I added pictures, neither the pictures or the text shows up on the buttons, but I can fix that problem, I just need the links to work.

I was told that the iPad doesn't have the capability of using buttons in excel to move around in the same workbook, however Excel 2013 (my version) has a template called Sales Call Log and Organization, this has buttons that jump you between sheets, and before creating the file I made, I sent that template to my coworker via email, he said the buttons worked for him then, but the ones I made do not work. I have gone in to edit the hyperlinks in both workbooks, and the set up seems to be identical. I really don't understand what I did wrong. 

I really appreciate your assistance with this. Microsoft "Help Desk" seems to have no idea, and everyone else says that iPad doesn't have that capability.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Sherrymab,

Can you attach a copy of the template so i can see how those buttons were created. I should be able to help you create other buttons of the same type on your workbook.

Thanks,

Robert Specian Jr


----------



## sherrymab (Sep 15, 2014)

I tried to attach the files, but I kept getting an error saying that the files are invalid, is there another way I can get them to you?


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey sherrymab,

Try zipping them first. 

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## sherrymab (Sep 15, 2014)

Okay, this is the one that came from the Excel template. It works on the iPads.


----------



## sherrymab (Sep 15, 2014)

This is the one I made that doesn't work on the iPads. The only button on the first page is the "Conversion Tables" because I had to delete a lot of the file to get the file small enough to upload here.


----------



## sherrymab (Sep 15, 2014)

I haven't heard back from you since I uploaded my files. Were you able to find anything that I can do differently to make the buttons work on the iPad?


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Sherrymab,

The links seem to be formed the same way. I'm not sure why it isn't working. If I had an iPad I might be able to test it a bit more but I don't = ( Perhaps one of the other volunteers can test it out and come up with a solution.

Thanks,

Robert


----------

